# consomme royale question.



## jasmine subba (Jun 11, 2017)

Consomme is a clear soup. 

Consomme julienne is a clear soup garnished with strips of root vegetables.

what is Consomme Royale?

Please help me... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

* Consomme A La Royale.*

"Butter some timbale molds,, then fill them with the following preparation, mix well one pint of cream, eight egg yolks, two whole eggs, salt and nutmeg: strain it through a sieve and fill up the timbales, put them into a stew pan with boiling water reaching to half their height, and poach them in a slack oven, until firm to the touch. Remove them from the oven, let get partially cold, then unsold, and cut them crosswise through the center: put them into a separate vegetable dish with some white of chicken, mushrooms and truffles cut into small pieces an eighth of an inch square by five-eighths long. Serve at the same time a soup tureen of chicken consommé."

From the Epicurean by Charles Ranhofer.


----------



## jasmine subba (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks...

But could you please describe it in a sentence or a kind of definition.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Is this an assignment?


----------



## jasmine subba (Jun 11, 2017)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif actually yes  I am doing my assignment and i am stuck here


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Do your own homework--that's a general policy here.

But... hint: describe the preparation in the timbale. It has a one-word name.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Why are you stuck?

Chicken consomme thickened with tapioca garnished with ordinary royale.

You learn more by doing, than by having something handed to you. Easy isn't always best.

I can give you a fish and feed you for today, but what are you going to tomorrow?

A craft is learned through work. Habits learned now are the foundation for future endeavors.

I know the assignment probably seems silly, asinine, and a waste of time..._I mean let's get real, when was the last time a consomme royale was served in a restaurant, certainly not in this century!!!..._ but the foundation of your work ethic is being established in everything you do.


----------



## jasmine subba (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you chef....

Yeah thanks for your suggestion... I will try my best


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

What is so difficult re tapping a few keys and reading what Mr Google/Ms Wiki have to say on the subject?
I did it and could step into my kitchen and whip one up...no problem.
Actually the word kitchen is a misnomer as currently occupying a tin can at the end of a crushed shell road on the Texas coast.

So...if I waited until after dark when things cool off (currently around 10pm) I could pull off this recipe with the fancy name made from not so fancy ingredients (if I 86 the finely chopped truffle) and serve it to a gaggle of confused commercial fishermen when they come in to sell their nitely catch.

Granted I didn't have to find the closest safe space and dig thru a pile of playdoh and puppies to get to my laptop but with sporadic wifi it was not the easiest of tasks.

mimi 

Studies show knowledge retention is greater when the student has done the majority of research without interference .
IME I have found that to be true.

m


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Jasmine. If you don't mind... please help us understand your context. Where are you studying and at what level are you?

And since, for some odd reason, I'm dealing quite fatherly today... click here and scroll down. I found this by google your term and selecting "image".

http://leclubambrosia.blogspot.com/2014/08/glossary-r.html?m=1


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

Found a youtube video of Michel Roux making a Consomme de Bouef Royale. Glad you asked the question, I'd have never thought to look this up.


----------



## kognqk (Apr 6, 2014)

Everything starts 17th century with considered the founder of concept of "Haute cuisine", Mr. Caremme. Talented chef sought by both the royal courts and the new rich in Paris on that time.

His "Rabbit for royalties" , because requires complex preparation and high skills , become Exquisite gastronomy . However , Subjectively " A la royale " today are used to describe various dishes in a royal style . Strong , rich , full-flavored, plenty of body , full aroma. Expensive and time consuming procedure . Signature for solid knowledge and skills in gastronomy .Proudly present in the menu of solid classic chefs.

Consomme - / means , completed , concentrated / Strong , rich , full-flavored , pure , clear , transparent clarified stock or broth .Just like a royal person. Yes, there is also a symbolic meaning on "a la royale " dishes . Consomme daughter are named "Fume".

Michele Roux Jr presented " *Consommé de Boeuf* à la *Royale". Beef / consomme , you know already what is . In that case made from Beef / *Because of the richness of aroma etc., for Royalty. Sometimes are used small decoratively shaped pieces egg custard for garnish , also named Royal.

The secret here is the recipe it uses to make its own Beef Consomme.

It's all part of serious classical cuisine , Which is represented by Michel Roux Jr in that case .

Thank you for attention


----------

